# Are you fully vaccinated?



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I've been fully vaccinated since late May. I scheduled my first shot pretty much as soon as it became available to the general public in my state. I got the Pfizer shot which I was happy with because it seems to be the most effective one with the fewest side effects. I didn't experience any side effects except for soreness in my arm and feeling a bit rundown on the day after the shots.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I've been meaning to do it but I keep putting it off. There's also the matter of my mother probably wigging out if she knows I'm going to do it. My dad and I want to do it at the same time and she's definitely going to wig out if he does it.


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

Yes. I got my second Pfizer shot almost a month ago. I booked my first one as soon as I was eligible.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I got my first vaccine last Tuesday, they've been rolling it out gradually here. I didn't have a choice over the shot so it was moderna, which wasn't my first choice and it's only been introduced here recently, but oh well.

Edit: Forgot to mention but didn't have any side effects with the first injection besides arm pain for about 48 hours~ made it very difficult to sleep the first night and painful trying to change clothes or move that arm much, but it didn't last that long so not too bad.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

No, in fact I hope I contract the damn thing and it sends me to the void. I'm not old but from what I've heard, I'm one of those more at risk otherwise.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I got the second Moderna shot 1st of June. The sore shoulder seemed to set in earlier than the first shot and then for about 20 hours I felt muscle/joint aches like I had a fever, I don't know if I did have a fever I never checked. I suppose I could have taken Tylenol or something to feel better. I didn't experience that at all with the first shot. It felt weird to me like when I would get a strep throat but without the sore throat.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't think I have ever had a fever. It would scare the hell out of me if I did.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I've never had a fever before either I don't think, I figured it would be obvious if you had one though but now I'm wondering if I'll know if I get one lol. I'm getting my second shot in later August hopefully the weather isn't going to be too hot and I can get home before symptoms set in as I will be walking about half an hour (including up a bunch of hills.)


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I also received the Pfizer vaccination, it really was not that bad. I'm currently fully vaccinated against the modern strain of covid 19. The only potential side effect that was temporary, that I had experienced was tinnitus - but that could have been due to other factors at the time. I also experienced a sore arm, but that is more likely due to the needle being jabbed into my arm than the vaccination itself.

No super powers yet though, I have not become magneto, and I still have to carry my keys in my pocket.. I had been hoping I could just attach them anywhere, and go on about my day but nah, they just slide off. My 4g has not improved, but perhaps it only works with 5g, I dunno. 

All kidding aside, my wife had the second dose as well and experienced more severe side effects that kept her feeling sick for nearly a week and off for some time after that. Both of my daughters had it as well, one had a fever for two days the other did not experience any side effects. We all had a sore arm though.

Both of my parents in their 70s had the vaccine before us, my mother felt sleepy and my father was fine. I don't think any of my brothers have had it, I don't think they trust it very much. One of my older brothers was telling my mother that he felt unsafe around it. 

My extended family has received shots as well, my brother in law, his wife, and his daughter. I did not hear any side effects from them.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm not in an eligible age group here in Australia yet - only 40 and older or vulnerable person, or healthcare/defence/etc. worker and immediate family are eligible so far. Although some younger people have managed to make bookings (using one of their eligible friends' booking links) or tried their luck as a walk-in, but I'm too socially anxious to try that on. Forecast is first shot in October.

My parents both had their first shot of AstraZeneca last week. Dad had some nausea side effects the next day, not sure how mum fared.


----------



## CantGoOn (May 19, 2021)

Both shots of moderna with only lethargy as a side effect. But then again I’m always lethargic either way.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I finally managed to get mine booked for the 24th. Took a few weeks, though, between preregistration limbo and them updating their booking program. The rollout here has been pretty tardy. Have no idea which vaccine I'll end up with.


----------



## Farside.of.themoon (Jun 13, 2021)

No. Im not looking into getting it. Too new for me.


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

No. Not even the first one. It isn't available for people my age where I live.


----------



## Einstein's ghost. (Jun 2, 2021)

No, can't think of a good enough reason to make myself or civilisation worth saving, there's so many solid arguments against


----------



## anons (Mar 8, 2014)

Fully vaccinated. I got my second Pfizer a few weeks ago.
About 8 hours after the shot, I started to get fatigued. Went to bed. Woke up in the middle of the night with terrible chills and nausea.
The next morning I was on the toilet and fainted, passed out face first on the bathroom floor and ended up in the emergency room.

That being said, make sure you hydrate a lot before and after both shots.
Trust me...


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Got my JJ early April.

My brother and sister got the pfizer. I think my sister the full dose shortly after the vaccines came out according to her instagram. My stepdad got it within March. My dad from what I heard didn't care to get it. 

Now the fun part, my mom was adamant in being an anti-vaxxer. But right when her church started pushing for members to get the vaccine, she quickly flipped to be pro-vaxx and got the vaccine to make herself seem more appealing as a board member. And I also recently learned despite already having her pfizer shots, she apparently got a Moderna 1st dose as well for a church public demonstration. I guess they don't have a vaccine record. And she's planning to get a 2nd one. My stepdad is trying to talk her out of doing so, but she believes having two vaccines gives her better protection with no side effects. He's been trying to get me to help talk her out of it, but I kind of just... don't care. I am rather curious to see if she will have any reaction actually.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

@Blue Dino ha your mom went from anti-vaxx to double-vaxx, that is kind of crazy. She should get the J&J one too for the trifecta. Wonder if vaccine mix and matching like that has been studied. Probably makes it more likely that you will have side effects I would think.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

either/or said:


> @Blue Dino ha your mom went from anti-vaxx to double-vaxx, that is kind of crazy. She should get the J&J one too for the trifecta. Wonder if vaccine mix and matching like that has been studied. Probably makes it more likely that you will have side effects I would think.


The only thing that has been said is - it is not recommended to take two full doses of vaccines or different vaccine in general. I doubt there is going to be more data on this, since not many people will be moronic enough to do this. Nor will there be a reason to. Maybe it will give her superpowers. 👿


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Had my first AZ one about 6 weeks ago and will have the second one in another 6 weeks.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Voted yes, I've had two shots of AstraZeneca, the first gave me the chills after 24hrs, and the second gave me a fever after 24hrs. both side effects lasted for about 12hrs, and then I felt fatigued for a couple of hours.


----------



## FrankSelke93 (Jun 19, 2021)

I recovered quite nicely from the first wave I got infected by, but there hasn't been nothing to worry about other than mainstream media propaganda.


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

I'm scared of needles and keep hearing stories about people who had adverse effects. I'm not against vaccines, I just believe I'm healthy and still relatively young enough for the vaccine to not be a pressing issue.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah i believe so.....


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Greenmacaron said:


> I'm scared of needles and keep hearing stories about people who had adverse effects. I'm not against vaccines, I just believe I'm healthy and still relatively young enough for the vaccine to not be a pressing issue.


 I kind of have all the same stuff going on with me except I do feel like I should get it. It's just a friggin weird situation to be in and I never really thought I'd have to make such a bizarre choice.


----------



## Sainnot (Feb 6, 2021)

No because I don’t know how to get vaccinated. Just like how I didn’t do my taxes because I don’t know how.

I really need to grow up


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

I've had one shot of Moderna, no side effects other than some soreness. Second vaccination booked for end of August.

Edit to add: as of July I am now fully vaccinated. Yay!



Greenmacaron said:


> I'm scared of needles and keep hearing stories about people who had adverse effects.


I feel you - I also have a needle phobia. I don't know if you want reassurances but my experience has been very good, I informed them of my phobia and that I would need to lie down (I get a vasovagal reaction after any encounters with needles). They took me to a separate room with a bed and the nurse spoke to me for 10 minutes and pretty much held my hand through it all. The needle was thin and injection painless, I actually didn't even realize it was finished. My partner, who had a vaccination elsewhere and also has a needle phobia, found himself reassured by three people, and said that his injection was completely painless as well.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Not yet. I'm a little concerned about the side effects. A couple people I know had migraines for about a week after getting it. Just not really wanting a hellish week at work if I was to get bad sides like that.


----------



## Lauralyn (Jun 21, 2021)

Ive been fully vaccinated since February. I live in a nursing home for mentally Ill people in Chicago and nursing homes got theirs early. You should get vaccinated to protect others not just yourself


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Absolutely. I've been fully vaccinated since early April; I got in so early because of my BMI. Pfizer two-dose; first shot only gave me a sore arm, the second caused a sore arm and serious fatigue.

I'm still ultra-careful though. The vaccine is only ~90% effective and I don't trust people to actually wear a mask if they're not vaccinated. Seems like the ones who won't get the vaccine are the same ones who had to have their arm twisted to wear a mask in the first place. Plus the new Delta variant is beginning to spread here, with rising case counts for the past several days. People act like the pandemic is over; I think they're in for a rude awakening when the third wave hits.


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

Yep

Easy peasy


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

> The needle was thin and injection painless, I actually didn't even realize it was finished


It sounds like you had a good experience which is reassuring. If the injection ever becomes mandatory I'll get it done especially as I work in schools and I know there were stories circulating about 'no jab, no job'. 

I test twice a week even when I'm symptomless but I hate feeling pressured to do something that I personally feel is not necessary.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

As a person with both social anxiety and health anxiety, I gotta tell ya, navigating one of those big vaccination clinics is a real nightmare.

But I did finally get my first shot today (Pfizer). Took forever for the govt to roll it out, then weeks to get my access code to book my appointment, and then another week for them to fix their booking program, and then a couple more weeks before an opening was available, and then they were an hour behind schedule when I got there today, so it was about 2 hours before I finally got out of there and got home.

The needle didn't really hurt, but I got lightheaded about 10 minutes later. Probably just my anxiety, though, because I was borderline hyperventilating the whole time.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

First one in April (AZ). Felt completely fine for about 12 hours, then had chills. Next day woke up, brushed my teeth, started to feel faint. Reached my bedroom doorway and my legs collapsed under me. After that it was just general fatigue, I stayed in bed for a couple days, slept as much as I could. Got my next one on Tuesday and I'm hoping I can get the Pfizer instead.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Fully vaccinated with Moderna since mid April.


----------



## Einstein's ghost. (Jun 2, 2021)

No, I'm gonna become a zombie 😔... watch out everyone, my body is robust, it will make a strong zombie.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I was vaccinated back in February with Moderna.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> Not yet. I'm a little concerned about the side effects. A couple people I know had migraines for about a week after getting it. Just not really wanting a hellish week at work if I was to get bad sides like that.


I am actually prone to headaches (and always have been). And I mean seriously prone to bad ones that last for days. Has been six days and the only headache I've had was yesterday. I had a slight one when I woke up but it was very likely one of my normal headaches because I slept a long time (which I almost always get headaches if I sleep a long time and always have).

No other side effects that I know of other than the arm soreness for a day or two. Nothing. Not the sniffles, fatigue, fever, chills. Nothing.

I am kind of thinking that some of the people who are getting side effects might be experiencing psychogenic effects because (frankly) it is scary. I held off on getting mine because of the whole "what if?" thing and finally I just said "Eff it. I'm getting it over with and if anything bad happens, it happens".

I'm a little nervous about the second one and am annoyed at the thought they might be pestering me forever to get boosters but oh well.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I am actually prone to headaches (and always have been). And I mean seriously prone to bad ones that last for days. Has been six days and the only headache I've had was yesterday. I had a slight one when I woke up but it was very likely one of my normal headaches because I slept a long time (which I almost always get headaches if I sleep a long time and always have).
> 
> No other side effects that I know of other than the arm soreness for a day or two. Nothing. Not the sniffles, fatigue, fever, chills. Nothing.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty prone to headaches, too. Sleeping too much or not enough, not eating or drinking enough, caffeine for several days in a row and then no caffeine, etc.

They just announced a vaccine lottery here where there will be prizes of 100k to a million plus some 150k scholarships. I guess you automatically get registered when you get any of the vaccines.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Getting the first Pfizer shot tomorrow afternoon. Known of a few people hospitalized for covid lately and don't want to risk it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> Getting the first Pfizer shot tomorrow afternoon. Known of a few people hospitalized for covid lately and don't want to risk it.


 I know you have said you like to lift weights. The only advice I would give is that you avoid lifting weights with the injection arm for at least a couple of week after the shot. 

I received my first shot in my left arm and the soreness went away after a day or two. I received my second shot in my right arm and assumed the same would be true. I have had a routine of doing some light lifting with dumbbells for a couple of years and did a little lifting the day after the second shot. Which my arm was still a little sore at the time but I thought nothing of it. Long story short, I am still having soreness in that arm right where I had the injection. No other side effects that I'm aware of. I think I probably just should not have used that muscle as heavily as I did. 

It took some effort to get myself into a workout routine because I was previously so out of shape and being a diabetic causes serious issues with having the right amount of energy to work out without low blood sugar kicking in. So I did not want to interrupt the routine. 

Anyway, when I stopped with the weights, the soreness went away after a couple of days. I started with the weights again and it came back. I stopped with the weights again and it went away again. I started with the weights again and it came back. So I'd wait about 3 weeks and be careful about stretching it too much or lifting anything heavy. Other than that, you should be fine.


----------



## Sainnot (Feb 6, 2021)

I’m not worried about getting COVID honestly because of how healthy and young I am. My work isn’t requiring me to get vaccinated, so I’m just gonna stay unvaccinated. The old people were supposedly protecting don’t follow the guidelines anyway so I have no sympathy for them anymore. I don’t see a point in risking the side effects of a brand new set of vaccines.


----------



## Mango__ (Feb 11, 2020)

Not yet but I have my first vaccine appointment booked in for the end of this month because my work group's eligible now.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I receive a vaccination in early February. The health dept came to the work site to administer them.


----------



## DimOfLight (Aug 9, 2021)

never


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I know you have said you like to lift weights. The only advice I would give is that you avoid lifting weights with the injection arm for at least a couple of week after the shot.
> 
> I received my first shot in my left arm and the soreness went away after a day or two. I received my second shot in my right arm and assumed the same would be true. I have had a routine of doing some light lifting with dumbbells for a couple of years and did a little lifting the day after the second shot. Which my arm was still a little sore at the time but I thought nothing of it. Long story short, I am still having soreness in that arm right where I had the injection. No other side effects that I'm aware of. I think I probably just should not have used that muscle as heavily as I did.
> 
> ...



Well, my work requires heavy lifting pretty regularly. I'll just have to take ibuprofen if it gets bad. 

I'm actually on kind of light duty at the gym at the moment anyway. Two months ago dropped the bar on my chest benching and ended up in the ER. Wasn't heavy enough to bother with the safeties or a spot, but turns out was pretty heavy to fall straight on my chest from arm's length. Got a CT scan and EKG and they said it was just major bruising. $14,500 hospital bill and after insurance I still have to pay $1700. That's part of what motivated me to go ahead get the vaccine right away is I don't want to end up in the hospital with covid and get a massive bill.


----------



## snow_drop (May 15, 2021)

Yes


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Yep! ... side effects blew but worth it


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I guess come September I won't be considered "fully" vaccinated anymore. I'm not looking forward to a 3rd shot. I can't believe this whole thing isn't over with yet and we're back to doing shots again. Ugh.









Covid-19 vaccine booster shots to be offered to Americans beginning September 20, health officials say


US health officials and medical experts announced in a joint statement on Wednesday that booster doses of Covid-19 vaccine will be offered this fall, subject to authorization from the US Food and Drug Administration and sign off from the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.




www.cnn.com


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I don't know why they don't test for antibodies? I had that done a few years after getting the Hepatitis vaccine.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

either/or said:


> I guess come September I won't be considered "fully" vaccinated anymore. I'm not looking forward to a 3rd shot. I can't believe this whole thing isn't over with yet and we're back to doing shots again. Ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Since I just got my second one within the last month, I'll still probably have to wait about 8 months before booster is even available to me. Theoretically, things could be better by then if people start getting vaccinated but I guess if they haven't by now, they probably won't. I don't particularly mind getting a booster, since there was already talk of it when I got my first one. I knew it was possible/likely. 

I'm not the biggest fan of the logistics of it but it wasn't that bad. The second one was a little more annoying than the first because there were more people waiting there at the same time than there were for the first but they were moving faster that day so it didn't take as long as I expected.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Since I just got my second one within the last month, I'll still probably have to wait about 8 months before booster is even available to me. Theoretically, things could be better by then if people start getting vaccinated but I guess if they haven't by now, they probably won't. I don't particularly mind getting a booster, since there was already talk of it when I got my first one. I knew it was possible/likely.
> 
> I'm not the biggest fan of the logistics of it but it wasn't that bad. The second one was a little more annoying than the first because there were more people waiting there at the same time than there were for the first but they were moving faster that day so it didn't take as long as I expected.


I got my second jab at the end of May so I guess it means I'll need the booster in January '22 which isn't all that far off. Fall is right around the corner. 

I'm just worried about side effects due to the immune response, not really the vaccine per se. Anytime you kick start the body's immune system it can have unintended consequences such as unintentionally attacking the vestibular system leading to vertigo, or any number of other side effects. I was really hoping the two shots would be enough, I've got enough health issues as it is without creating any new ones.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

either/or said:


> I got my second jab at the end of May so I guess it means I'll need the booster in January '22 which isn't all that far off. Fall is right around the corner.
> 
> I'm just worried about side effects due to the immune response, not really the vaccine per se. Anytime you kick start the body's immune system it can have unintended consequences such as unintentionally attacking the vestibular system leading to vertigo, or any number of other side effects. I was really hoping the two shots would be enough, I've got enough health issues as it is without creating any new ones.


I've got enough health issues (most of which will likely end up competing for which one kills me or puts me into a PVS first) that the thought that the covid vaccine might have a small chance of having some random health consequences was not really that big of a deterrent for me to get a vaccine that will almost certainly do it's intended job rather than it's unintended job.

Frankly, my immune system has seemed to have been as good as anyone's due to a lifetime of me not really caring and not actively avoiding germs like most people do. Consequently, I hardly ever got sick even when everyone around me was. So I think that my natural resiliency is probably pretty good anyway. However, if my parents die from covid (or anything), I am going to have much bigger problems than getting covid myself, as I do not have any other support system and would be basically homeless instantly.

Anyway, I have never had any issues that were specifically caused by any immune response that I am aware of. But I am also not foolish enough to walk around in the midst of a plague that has killed over 600 thousand people in this country thinking I'm fine without a free shot that will help me not get it. So Covid has already killed more Americans than WW2 did. When I say it like that, it's kind of baffling that people are essentially resisting life.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

With boosters shots now likely going to be needed by most in the next few months, it's really looking like majority of the world's top infectious disease experts are still pretty much clueless about the virus. Meanwhile majority of the world's population are still hesitant or yet have access to even get a vaccine. 😟

Meanwhile there is right now an anti-mask rally at the strip mall across the street protesting against the local mask mandate for students in K-12 schools. Can hear the loud megaphone blabbering and incessant airhorns through the window at home.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I've had both of my Astra Zeneca's and should be safe for a while - although we're sort of always in and out of lockdown here anyway. That's how Australia has handled it - which isn't necessarily a bad thing, it means relatively few have died here compared to comparable countries. Unfortunately it also means our vaccination rate is lower as the sense of urgency wasn't there before (and supply of the vaccines has been pretty crap tbh). That's changing a bit now as the numbers get higher up in Sydney.

My wife saw something on a government website the other day that said I could have apparently had the Pfizer in a priority group but I wasn't aware of it. (for people with schizophrenia or bipolar disorder) Doesn't really matter now as I've had the other ones but it would have been nice to know at the time.


----------



## movingbee (Oct 12, 2017)

Any thoughts of what vaccine is more suitable for those that have depression, anxiety, and those who are bipolar? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm planning to get my first dose next Saturday. Will probably be Cinovac. Hope I actually go and don't get lazy / anxious 😓


----------



## Shiny-appocalypse-cookies (Jul 4, 2021)

Vaccinated in that I had the virus recently & now have natural immunity for 9 months, but it was rough going for about a week with severe flu like symtoms, but the resulting antibodies are meant to possibly be stronger than a vaccine.

I can also get a booster shot in about a month - six weeks after being clear of the virus if I want, is meant to give very good immunity.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Just got my second shot. pfizer-biontech, also called comirnaty. Not sure if its the same as Pfizer. It was fast, excluding the 20 minute observation time after getting the injection. They gave out free hand sanitizers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

movingbee said:


> Any thoughts of what vaccine is more suitable for those that have depression, anxiety, and those who are bipolar?
> Thanks in advance.


They tell me I'm bipolar - sometimes I believe them, sometimes I don't.

Not sure how it affects which vaccine you should get. My wife said the other day I could have gone to get the Pfizer as part of a priority group, but I had no idea so I just went and got the Astra Zeneca. Didn't have any problems, thank God.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I had my first dose of Pfizer on Friday. The only symptoms I’ve had so far have been a little bit of an aching arm, some tiredness and a sore throat the next day that only lasted a few hours.



movingbee said:


> Any thoughts of what vaccine is more suitable for those that have depression, anxiety, and those who are bipolar?
> Thanks in advance.


In what way are they more suitable? I haven’t heard of this, and it sounds interesting.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

movingbee said:


> Any thoughts of what vaccine is more suitable for those that have depression, anxiety, and those who are bipolar?
> Thanks in advance.


Any of them would be fine. The side effects are only physical, the vaccine does not affect your mental health. And what concerns physical side effects...If you're under 40 years old, it's best to avoid AstraZeneca due to a risk of blood clotting (still extremely low though). Where I live Moderna has the reputation of giving the worst side effects (and I can confirm - I was in bed for 2.5 days after the second shot). But this is only anecdotal evidence.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

To this day I have still had no other side effects that I could discern other than the typical sore arm. I continued to wear the mask and generally, have only been going out to go get groceries or medications from the pharmacy or something like that. Nothing recreational. Of course I didn't really do anything recreational before so it's not hard for me. I feel exactly the same as I did before. No unusual symptoms whatsoever.

EDIT - I had both of the initial doses of the Pfizer. I asked for it specifically because it seemed to be the one that everyone I had heard of who got vaccinated was getting. I assume it is doing it's job. It isn't doing anything it's not supposed to do as far as I know.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Memories of Silence said:


> I had my first dose of Pfizer on Friday. The only symptoms I’ve had so far have been a little bit of an aching arm, some tiredness and a sore throat the next day that only lasted a few hours.
> 
> 
> In what way are they more suitable? I haven’t heard of this, and it sounds interesting.


Glad you could get your Pfizer. I hope my son can get one soon.


----------



## derek28 (Mar 11, 2014)

Got my first Pfizer one in April and my second in June. Sore arm with the first one, and felt a bit groggy with the second, but not terrible, I had worse colds than that and I still managed to stay at work. 

It's totally worth it, we may not see a pandemic like this again in our lifetime, so I would say getting the jab is really important!


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Getting the second Pfizer shot in about 30 minutes. Have to go to work for around 12 hours soon after, so hopefully don't feel too bad later.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Yep, got mine in late May as well. Worst of it was the sore shoulder I had afterwards. Hoping lots more people get the vaccine as well but that idea has been met with much resistance.

As long as people keep safe in other ways I can't bring myself to protest. Really want for this to all be over.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Posting this here because I think it's relevant and informational. Illustrates how effective the vaccines (currently) are. ~98-99% of infections are of non-vaccinated people. This appears to be based on data for the trailing month.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432727526867042304


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yes I am.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Sí. Triple vaxxed.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

this reminds me of this video...









Edward So on TikTok


These mfs be switching up every second #newyears




www.tiktok.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Following the CDC guidance of 5 months I should be eligible for a fourth shot in March... If the stupid Biden administration okays it for the US. Sigh. Sounds like they're shifting gears to just preventing severe disease instead of actually preventing people from catching it at all which is a really stupid move IMNSHO.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Yes, and I have had Covid (which was before I got the booster). 

I added a new poll choice - I'm not getting the vaccine.


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

I'm two dosed by now


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm not vaccinated, we rarely leave the house anyway.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Had my booster ages ago - I suspect the booster will need to be boosted soon though.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I was boosted many weeks ago, right on my birthdate. So thats at least easy to remember. No noticeable side effects, unlike my first two doses. My first dose yielded the stronger side effects, which was just a slight fever, chills and aches that lasted a night.


----------

